# Critter Nation Issue



## lizzym6 (3 mo ago)

I purchased a critter nation cage because I was given a fancy mouse and told it was a baby rat. I recently discovered she is actually a mouse, and she has been living in a critter nation for about a month or so. Luckily, she has never tried to escape despite the bars being 1/2 an inch apart. 

I am about to get her a couple of friends, and I am wondering if the critter nation is too large for mice (I will of course mouse-proof the cage so they cannot escape).

With escaping out of the picture, is it inhumane to keep them in a cage like that? I could always sell it, but she has unfortunately become adjusted to her living routines in this cage. Let me know if you have any recommendations please!


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

It's definitely not inhumane.
Mice are best kept in a solid type cafe with no bars, for various reasons, but there's nothing wrong with them. They may escape and it may encourage bitey behaviour as they bite at the bars. Mice aren't overly fussy though and don't really care. How big is the cage?


----------

